# Could every one Please (read this)



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Please add on the subject matter put Spinning, Weaving or dyeing.

Example: 
Spinning- I saw this wonderful E- wheel the other day.

Weaving- Just found this new loom what do you think?

Dyeing- Look at this Blue.

I'm trying to keep the posts separate for people who just want to see spinning, Weaving or dyeing posts. It has taken me some time to go over all the posts and fix them. Thanks ladies.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

mama879 said:


> Please add on the subject matter put Spinning, Weaving or dyeing.
> 
> Example:
> Spinning- I saw this wonderful E- wheel the other day.
> ...


Thank you for your effort. I am sure that many others here on KP will also appreciate your input into the clarification of threads in this section. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

if you're going to label things, label the one that drives me crazy.....those with ONLY a link inside...if I wanted to browse Ravelry, I wouldn't be on KP....I NEVER follow links to other sites that have no question or comment attached and usually not even then. If it isn't important enough to post the 2 or 3 lines that concern their question or at least explain that the link is taking us to a paid pattern or site where they get credit for 'visits taken' then why bother us with it. If you have a specific question, item to share or comment to make or add, I'm there...I want to hear all the knitters, spinners, weavers and crocheters.....but if you want me to see a pattern you just found for the first time, please label 'link' so I can easily avoid.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Thank you so much mama879 for all your efforts. I especially enjoy this section of the forum.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

very good advice. thank you. (example, I want to do more dyeing by have no clue about or possibility of spinning or weaving, though am envious of those who are that talented)


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

kittygritty said:


> very good advice. thank you. (example, I want to do more dyeing by have no clue about or possibility of spinning or weaving, though am envious of those who are that talented)


Just have to start that is all. If I can Weave and spin so can you.


----------



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you Mama879. You are doing a wonderful job. I love this section of KP.


----------



## wool spinner (Mar 7, 2016)

You are doing a great job. So thank you.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you so much. You do an amazing job here


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Love, love this section.....thank you.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Cdambro said:


> Love, love this section.....thank you.


It's my favourite


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I think a lesson and guidelines on subject titles would be a great general post. I'm sure a lot is never read due to that. I probably ignore 60% of posts due to that


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Lsay3 said:


> Thank you Mama879. You are doing a wonderful job. I love this section of KP.


Me too! Just found this thread a couple of weeks ago and I love it.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank you so much mama879 for all you do on this forum. I appreciate so much that you started this much needed section.


----------

